# What To Wear on a Warm Day



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Heh. If it's not windy and won't get much colder, I'd probably just throw on a thinnish long-sleeved wicking layer.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Personally in most cases like this i would just open all the vents up to max in my jacket and that should do it.
If still too warm id control the temp with the general zip of the jacket

I wear Bonfire jacket with zip in fleece and perfomance breathing long sleeve thermal.

If youre generally a warmer person might want to try a short sleeve wicking layer or Id zip out the fleece from the jacket and keep the long sleeve thermal


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

*Just in case you get it wrong....*

I've been in this situation many, many times before. A lot of times the weather changes throughout the day and you go from cold to warm. Carry a Bindingpack with you, and if your too hot because you called your layers wrong, take one off and throw it in the pack. That way you won't need to go back to your car to drop a layer once your out in it. If you called it right, no worries, don't use the pack.
HYBRID Bindingpack -


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Make sure you layer. A shell, fleece liner and long sleeve wickering top is usually all I need in that kind of temp. When I get warm, I take the fleece off and open the vents in the shell. When it starts to get cold, I put the fleece back on. However, only you'll know exactly what you need to keep you comfortable.

Edit: FAK, I just noticed that the spammer brought this thread up from the dead


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spam?*

Actually this isn't spam. This is not bulk unsolicited mail nor is it excessive multiple posting. I am a rider just like you who happens to have created a product that I am trying to tell people about. This guy was asking for advice and my product could help him. It is directly applicable to the thread.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i'm probably going to buy a rashgaurd (like for surfboarding) for warmer days this year. i hate the burns you get when you fall on snow in a t-shirt!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just wear a hoodie if its like 40 degrees or more. If its cold in the morning Ill just hike a rail for an hour or so with a couple friends to get the blood pumping.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is the precise reason why all of my gear is uninsulated. It's easy to layer up insulation. No need for insulated outerwear IMO. Shells only for me.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

- Super warm: T-shirt
- Warm with windchill - Longsleeve T-shirt with T-shirt over that
- Lukewarm: 1st or 2nd combo with a hoodie.


----------

